# Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?



## Nordfriesen (21. Juni 2010)

Hab in der Suche nicht wirklich was gefunden .
Ich bin mit der Technik an unserem Teich einfach nicht zufrieden . 

2 Pumpen mit zusammen ca 4000 Liter /Stunde .... einen Filter mit Siebfilter und eine 5 Watt UVC sind bisher verbaut . Das Wasser ist auch klar .....aber die Fadenalgen gehen mir einfach auf den Keks .
Nach 2 Tagen mit Sonne sind die Algen 30 cm lang und bedecken das ganze Ufer .
Auch die __ Wasserpest und andere Pflanzen werden voll eingehüllt in den fadigen Schlamm .
An und zwischen den Ufersteinen sammelt sich schnell Unrat ( kleine Blätter , Pollen , Fischkot , Fadenalgen ) . Mit schnell meine ich 1-2 Tage ! Es ist kaum Wasserbewegung ....nur wo der Filter das Wasser in den Teich abgibt . 
Daher haben wir nun 1 UVC mit 11 Watt bestellt .....ein Filtersieb mit 200my ..... sowie 2 Pumpen mit einer Fördermenge von je 7500 Liter/Stunde ....also zusammen 15.000 Liter .
Der Teich hat etwa 8000 Liter .
Das wir 2 Pumpen gekauft haben hat folgenden Grund :
1 Pumpe fördert normal in den Filter ....die zweite Pumpe soll einen neuen Skimmer ( Eigenbau , 110 mm ) versorgen ..... weiter dann auch in den Filter .

Nun die Frage .... ist die Förderleistung von 7500 l/h zu hoch für den Skimmer ? 
eine 2000 l/h Pumpe hat an dem Skimmer rein nichts gebracht .... die Pumpe hat es nicht geschafft den Dreck in den Skimmer zu ziehen ... sondern brachte an der Oberfläche nur ein winziges kreiseln zustande indem der Dreck mitdrehte .

Welche Pumpleistung habt ihr an eurem Skimmer ?


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Ich betreibe meinen AquaSkim 40 mit etwa 8000l/h. Der Skimmer liegt in Windrichtung und reinigt den Teich sehr gut. Ich muss nur noch in Ufernähe zwischen den Pflanzen ab und zu ein paar Blätter einsammeln, die sich dort verfangen haben. 
Alles was treibt landet auch früher oder später im Skimmer - gelegentlich auch Wasserhyazinten, __ Froschbiss und das ein oder andere aufgetriebene __ Hornkraut.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo

Skimmer ist nicht gleich Skimmer 
für Kastenskimmer können es 8000/l und mehr sein 
manche Stand(Rohr)skimmer können schon bei weniger auftauchen ......

mfG


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Ne Promax 30000 ist natürlich heftig für einen kleinen Rohrskimmer :shock
Es geht anscheinend um einen Rohrskimmer (





> Eigenbau , 110 mm


).
Der Aquaskim (80er Standrohr) funktioniert bei mir zwischen 6000-10000l/h ordentlich, bei weniger ist die Reinigungsleistung deutlich schlechter, mehr kann ich nicht testen.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hi ich hatte auch das Problem mit Fadenalgen auch mit Skimmer. Habe seit 3 Jahren von Velda den I-Tronic der vernichtet sämtliche Fadenalgen kann ich dir nur empfehlen.

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## heiko_243 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Bevor man solch ein Gerät einbaut sollte man zumindest das hier mal lesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6937


----------



## karsten. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*



V8 Cruiser schrieb:


> Hi ich hatte auch das Problem mit Fadenalgen auch mit Skimmer. Habe seit 3 Jahren von Velda den I-Tronic der vernichtet sämtliche Fadenalgen kann ich dir nur empfehlen.
> 
> Gruß Hansjürgen



Hallo 

es gibt viele erfolgreiche Arten Algen oder Wasser zu vergiften 
wenn´s mit dem Teichbau nicht so geklappt hat ! 

mfG


----------



## Nordfriesen (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*



> Es geht anscheinend um einen Rohrskimmer


Ja ... 110 mm Rohrskimmer der selbständig Wasserunterschiede von 4 cm ausgleichen kann .
Also liege ich mit einer 7500er Pumpe eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo Heiko,
ich habe bei meiner Filtertechnik einen Skimmer von Heissner (äußer Dm etwa 150 mm) aktiv in Betrieb, und das bei "Halbschwerkraft"!
Anfangs war mir gar nicht bewußt, dass das Teil mehr Druckdifferenz zum SiFi braucht, als der "Bodenablauf".... .
Mit Modifikation meines SiFi's habe ich das aber in den Griff bekommen. Der Skimmer hängt an 2 m 40 mm-Schlauch (i. d.), damit reduzieren die Anschlüsse auf etwa 1,25" oder 32 mm. Dafür brauche ich min 50 mm Höhendifferenz, damit der Skimmer "zieht". Darunter läuft nichts mehr, optimal sind größere Höhendifferenzen, so dass ich meinen SiFi noch mal umbaue (somit habe ich nur ~5 cm Schwankung in der "Füllhöhe" Teich).
Selbst beim unglücklichen Start meines SiFi, wo ich nur etwa 1000 - 2000 l/h Durchsatz hatte, lief der Skimmer zu meiner Zufriedenheit. Damit ist Deine 7500er Pumpe deutlich überdimensioniert. Ich vermute eher zu enge Querschnitte (und Druckverluste an dieser Stelle)... :evil.


----------



## heiko_243 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*



> wo ich nur etwa 1000 - 2000 l/h Durchsatz hatte, lief der Skimmer zu meiner Zufriedenheit.


Ok, mein Skimmer (DN80) funktioniert dann auch immer noch ohne Probleme, aber die Strömung ist dann sehr gering. Bei einem kleinen Teich kann das ausreichend sein, bei mir ist es viel zu wenig. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Pickwick (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

@Nordfriesen 





> Daher haben wir nun 1 UVC mit 11 Watt bestellt ....



11 Watt sind meiner meinung für deinen Teich viel zu wenig wobei du mit UVC eh keine Fadenalgen bekämpen kannst
Man sagt 2-3 Watt pro 1000 Ltr sollte die UVC haben wenn man dann noch den Leistungsverlust nach etwa einem halben Jahr schon mit einberechnet besser 3 Watt. Mach eine 55 Watt drann dann hast du zumindest mit den Schwebeagen keine last gegen die Fadenalgen hilt nur Wasserwerte verbessen.

Durch einen Rohrskimmer gehen im schnitt 6000 und Bodenablauf 10000 Ltr.

Anderer Filter
Höherer durchfluss (min 1-2 mal die std) sollte der Teich durch den Filter gelaufen sein.
Und regelmäßiger Wasserwechsel.

Eine Zusätzliche  Lösung gegen Fadenalgen.....ist Kanne Brotrunk/Kanne Fermentgetreide im Netz 5 Ltr. 8,60 direkt beim Hersteller. Dies sind Milchsäure Bakkis und  Nahrungskonkurenten 50 ml auf 1000 Ltr Teichwasser. 
Und das ganze ist auch noch Günstiger als vergleichbare Produkte mit Koiauschlag sowie zb. AnarexBio4 usw.... einfach mal Googeln.....da werden sie geholfen


grüße Chris


----------



## Nordfriesen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*



> 11 Watt sind meiner meinung für deinen Teich viel zu wenig wobei du mit UVC eh keine Fadenalgen bekämpen kannst



Nein Fadenalgen sind damit nicht zu bekämpfen . Das ist mir schon klar . Ich habe aber noch nie Schwebealgen im Teich gehabt .... daher reicht der UVC auch aus .


> Anderer Filter
> Höherer durchfluss (min 1-2 mal die std) sollte der Teich durch den Filter gelaufen sein.



Ja ... aber den höheren Durchfluss erreiche ich ja nur mit mehr Pumpleistung .



> Eine Zusätzliche Lösung gegen Fadenalgen.....ist Kanne Brotrunk/Kanne Fermentgetreide im Netz 5 Ltr. 8,60 direkt beim Hersteller. Dies sind Milchsäure Bakkis und Nahrungskonkurenten 50 ml auf 1000 Ltr Teichwasser.



Danke ....wenn das Problem weiter besteht schau ich da mal nach .


Jedenfalls habe ich gestern und heute eine Menge verändert .
Ich habe die 2 kleinen "alten" (2000 l/h) Pumpen entfernt . Dazu habe ich alle (eingebuddelten) Schläuche ( Gartenschlauch )  entfernt. 
Dann habe ich die 2 neuen Pumpen (7500 l/h) eingebracht und dazu neue 1 1/4 " Pumpenschläuche vergraben.
Alle Verbindungen ( Pumpen , Filter , UVC ) habe ich passend auf die 1 1/4" geändert und alles abgedichtet.
Der Filter wurde passend zur größeren Fördermenge im Durchfluss vergrössert und es wurde ein Überlauf zur Entlastung der Bios per Rückfluss in den Teich eingerichtet .
Mein Rohrskimmer (Eigenbau) wurde an einer Pumpe angeschlossen . Der Skimmer läuft wirklich absolut PERFEKT und auch der Ausgleich der Wasserhöhe ( 5 cm ) funktioniert ohne das kleinste Problem . 
In dem Filter wurde dann ein 200my Sieb eingebracht . Am Siebende befindet sich dann ein Auffangbehälter der sich selbständig ( Schwerkraft ) füllt .

Mit dem Käscher wurden dann die Fadenalgen entfernt und die Teichumrandung mit einem Pinsel gereinigt . Algen die nicht per Hand entfernt wurden hat der Skimmer und die Grundpumpe sofort weggeschlürft 

Das Filtersieb habe ich heute schon 4 mal gereinigt .

Ich bin sehr zufrieden und denke das ich mehr nicht machen kann .


----------



## Nordfriesen (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Nach einigem rumprobieren habe ich nun den Skimmereigenbau abgeschlossen . 
Es ist nun auch die 7500 l/h Pumpe angeschlossen . Anfangs gab es einige kleine Änderungen da zwar Oberflächenwasser abgesaugt wurde .... mir das aber nicht reichte . Durch Erhöhung des Wiederstandes zwischen Skimmer und Wasseroberfläche durch Auftrieb ist es nun optimal . Auch der Test zwischen oberster und unterster Wasserstandsfläche gleicht der Skimmer selbst aus . Auch der simulierte Stromausfall und das selbständige wiederfinden des optimalen Zustandes funktioniert absolut problemlos .
Von dem Bau hab ich mal einige Bilder gemacht .


----------



## JochenK (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo Nordfriesen,

ich hätte da mal zwei Fragen zu Deinem Skimmer. Welche Rohrgrößen (Standrohr / Schwimmteil) hast Du verwendet, und womit hast Du den Auftriebskörper gemacht?
Ist das Schaumstoff oder was ist das helle was um den Schwimmkörper gewickelt ist?

Danke!


----------



## Nordfriesen (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo !



> Welche Rohrgrößen (Standrohr / Schwimmteil) hast Du verwendet



Also das Standrohr ist ein 100er .



> womit hast Du den Auftriebskörper gemacht?



Das Oberteil ist eine passende Muffe die ich von einem weiteren Rohr abgesägt habe . In dieser Muffe ist eine Dichtung . Diese Dichtung habe ich soweit abgeschliffen/geschnitten das die Muffe leicht auf das Standrohr passt . So hat das ganze Spiel (  für nötigen Wasserstandsausgleich ) und ist doch ziemlich dicht um nicht zuviel Wasser durch die Dichtung .....sondern von der Wasseroberfläche zu ziehen . Die Dichtung nicht ganz weglassen da sonst zuviel Wasser von unten angesaugt wird und zudem der Schwimmer schnell ins schaukeln kommt !


> Ist das Schaumstoff oder was ist das helle was um den Schwimmkörper gewickelt ist?



Das ist eine 2 cm breite und 0,5 cm dicke "Scheibe" die ich aus einer Styrodurplatte geschnitten habe . Ich hab mal schnell 2 Bilder gemacht wie ich das meine . Die habe ich dann nur mit hellem Abklebeband am Schwimmer fixiert und dann mit schwarzem Aquariumsilikon überzogen . Styrodur ist sehr auftreibend und unverrottbar und frei von allen Schadstoffen . Das liegt auf jedem Bau herum ( du brauchst nur sehr wenig ) oder als Rest beim Baumarkt oder Maurerbetrieb . Kostet fast nix .

Wenn du noch Fragen hast helfe ich gern weiter .


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hallo Nordfriesen , (wie ist eigentlich dein Name??)
ich bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem passenden Skimmer für meinen Teich.
Das ist wirklich eine sehr gute Iddee.
Was für einen schlauch hast du bei die angeschlossen und was für ein "Gummi" ist das oben am Skimmer??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nordfriesen (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*



> (wie ist eigentlich dein Name??)



Nils 



> Was für einen schlauch hast du bei die angeschlossen und was für ein "Gummi" ist das oben am Skimmer??



Also .... die pumpe liegt gleich neben dem Skimmer . Der Schlauch ist ein 1 1/4 glaube ich .
Das Gummi ist Teichfolie  Mit dem Fön erwärmt .

Es hat aber winzige Änderungen gegeben die notwendig waren ....sodass der Skimmer nunmehr absolut zuverlässig läuft.

Ich habe von den Änderungen keine Fotos gemacht versuche aber zu beschreiben warum ich was geändert habe . Der Nachbau ist sehr einfach und der Skimmer funktioniert wirklich erstklassig . Wenn Ihr den Skimmer so nachbaut wie er jetzt ist könnt Ihr die Probleme die ich hatte umgehen und habt einen zuverlässigen Skimmer für kleines Geld der es leicht mit jedem gekauften Skimmer aufnehmen kann .   

1. Änderung : Ich habe den Styrodur Auftriebskörper etwas verkrössert . 
Grund : die Pumpe hat es schwerer den oberen Teil des Skimmers an die Wasseroberfläche herunter zu ziehen ( Unterdruck ) .... somit wird mehr Wasser in den Skimmer gezogen und der Radius der ansaugenden Wasseroberfläche vergrössert sich . Es wird wirklich nur angesaugt was direkt auf dem Wasser treibt bezw. max. 5mm unter der Wasseroberfläche .
2. Änderung : Ich habe einen Filter in dem Skimmerrohr eingebaut ......sehr sehr kostengünstig ( kostet euch auch sicher NICHTS ) 
Grund : einfach um den Filter zu entlasten . 
Ich werde davon morgen mal Bilder machen ( dann wird klar warum einfach , extrem billig und mehr als sinnvoll ) .

Der Skimmer läuft 24 Stunden 7 Tage die Woche und bis heute OHNE das kleinste Problem !
Meine Fadenalgen sind fast zu 80 % verschwunden seit ich den Skimmer so wie er jetzt ist betreibe !!!!

Ich eröffne morgen nochmal einen Beitrag mit Bauanleitung und mache nochmal Bilder und versuche alles möglichst genau zu beschreiben .

Gruß
Nils


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hi Niels,

cooler Skimmerbau. Nur ist der Schlauchanschlussstutzen wirklich abgedichtet um einen Saugverlust der Pumpe zu vermeiden ?

Und wo ist denn dein Blätterauffangkorb ? Und wie hast Du ihn am Teichgrund besfestigt - nur zwischen Steine geklemmt ?

Und 55 W für 9.000 L finde ich etwas zuviel, außer vielleicht bei Koihaltung.

Bist Du wirklich sicher, dass es sich bei Dir um 9000L handelt, hast Du mit der Wasseruhr gemessen ?


----------



## heiko_243 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*



> Eine Zusätzliche Lösung gegen Fadenalgen.....ist Kanne Brotrunk/Kanne Fermentgetreide


Das bezweifele ich (zumindest die Allgemeingültigkeit dieser Aussage) - ich habe den Brottrunk nun gut 3 Wochen im Einsatz und bemerke keine Veränderung . Das Wasser hat die gleichen Werte wie vorher und die Fadenalgen wachsen weiter.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hi,

also bei mir hat der Brottrunk gegen die Fadenalgen geholfen, hab auch nur noch 'nen kurzen Algenrasen auf der Folie!! 

Allerdings habe ich dafür Probleme mit dem eisenhaltigen Grundwasser. Die Quarzröhre der UVC war richtig rotbraun, obwohl ich sie zum Anfang der Saison noch gereinigt hatte, das Ergebnis iss ja klar: Grünes Wasser........... :evil

Und daher werde ich nun doch nur noch über die Gartenwasseruhr oder eben mit frischem Regenwasser nachfüllen.............


----------



## Nordfriesen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Welche Pumpleistung für Skimmer ?*

Hab die Bauanleitung mal neu gemacht .
Ich hoffe das ist so besser nachvollziehbar 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28433


----------

